# Is This From Termites?



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Either termites or ants. Further investigation will tell. What is up above.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Not termites. Not sure what it is though. Ants would be my guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like bat guano to me. If you have a bat around, they like to hang out in corners like that and do their business. Doesn't take long for it to pile up like that.


----------

